# Colwyn Bay - area of drug runners and depravity?



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Having eventually persuaded the Husband to try a motorhome holiday, decided on the route and booked the sites - which was not easy as this has been all last minute - he now tells me I am taking us both to an area of depravity! 

We are travelling through Wiltshire, to carry out a bit of family history, then on through Wales to a site near Colwyn Bay. Has anyone else visited here? Reports of the place on the Internet sound awful - just the place to put Hubby off motor-homing forever. Where in Wales is a good place for us novice campers?

Autumn.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

How about going across the centre of Wales, through the Brecon Beacons and then over to the coast, around Aberystwyth way.
You could then travel down, along the coast to St. David's then back across South Wales to Bristol etc.

Cannot really comment on Colwyn Bay, haven't been there for many years.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

I initially planned on a stop at Brecon, Tricia but our dates clashed with a jazz festival going on then so no bookings available. I am really worried about the Colwyn Bay thing - we were told there is a cylce path all the way to the town and Hubby has spent all day restoring my bike. I even managed to wobble around our courtyard on it - it's true, you never forget how to do it!

Autumn


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

What dates are you going Autumn?


----------



## Brimal (May 22, 2005)

Originally from Llandudno (next resort westward) from the Bay and still visit regular to see parents and relations. 
Colwyn Bay is between the probably better know N. Wales resorts of Rhyl and Llandudno and has probably been 'forgotten' over the last decade or so due to the A55 Expressway bypassing it.
It still has (imho) a lovely long sea front with loads of other local attractions. A lot quieter than the now even brasher Rhyl but maybe not as 'nice' as Llandudno.
As you say there is a lovely designated cycle path with goes all along the substantial seafront, flat all the way.
As for the druggy bit, I cant deny that there probably are quite a few of these 'partakers', but unfortunately that seems to be the case in most towns and cities nowadays.
Go for your trip leave your worries behind and I'm sure you'll enjoy your visit.
(There again I might be a bit biased but it is a lovely part of UK not to be missed)
Brian


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Tricia, our trip begins 2nd August when we will stay in Bath. Then we return home for a friend's party (and to collect all the things we didn't know we would need), then it's to Bournemouth to park on the in-laws' driveway. So, we will be heading towards Wales on the 8th. It sounds a mish-mash but family circumstances mean we cannot be too far away from home this year and it seemed a good opportunity to try motorhoming, something I have always wanted to do. 

Is there a campsite at Llundudno, Brian?

Autumn


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Autumn,
I am off to bed now but will post again in the morning.
Don't forget, it is always the BAD news about a place that gets noted, most areas have some problems nowadays unfortunately but it is never 'in your face'.
Don't panic but perhaps best to avoid the nightclubs and strip joints :lol: :lol: 

More tomorrow :wink:


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey, nightclubs and strip joints? I can see the Husband bombing down the cycle path into town, already, fast as his little feet can peddle!

Yes, it is late. Night, night.

Autumn


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Autumn - you might try posting in the "UK touring" forum. Someone might have a good suggestion. Have you looked in the campsite directory?

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just had a look myself.

>> CONWY Campsites <<

Gerald


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi I sometimes overnight on Colwyn Bay promenade on my way to Snowdonia.I always feel safe. Plenty to see locally Bodnant Gardens,Conwy(castled town),Llandudno,Snowdonia(great scenery and walking) try beddgelert forest commission campsite if you like hill walking or mountain bikes. I've put some pics in my album. Also check out Porthmadoc,Cricceith area It's not far away.

Good luck, Tony


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have to agree with Brimal, I visit the area regularly and have never had any trouble although I have heard what you say from local N.Wales sources.

I say go and don't worry about it but take all the usual precautions that you would take anywhere.

peedee


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,


I live in Rhuddlan, which is just a few miles from Colwyn Bay, I don't know where you have heard the information, Colwyn Bay is fine, it is not a very large town, yes there is some crime there, but nowhere near as bad as some of the larger towns in England.
Put it this way I would walk through the town at night on my own and think nothing of it, and I would wild camp there. As someone previously said Llandudno is nicer, as is Conwy and there are a lot of picturesque places to visit in the area.
My brother is a police Sergeant in Colwyn Bay, and he isn't exactly rushed off his feet dragging drug addicts off the streets and stopping mass brawls, so my message is don't worry about coming to this area at all, you will enjoy yourselves, you can even visit the town where I was born, Rhyl (now that does get bad press), you won't see any crime happening much there either, it is safe enough and people regularly wild camp on the promenade at the quieter end of Rhyl, there were five vans there last night, so it can't be that bad.

Good luck, cavaqueen


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Autumn said:


> Reports of the place on the Internet sound awful


Hi autumn

Anything you read on the internet may be a load of old tosh....but not on here of course!...I suspect you managed to read up on Colwyn Bay on the Knowhere.co.uk (link) web site or one much like it....if this was the case go to the link above and enter the town where you live...I have no doubt that you will be amazed at what goes on in your locale.

mike

P.S. while I may not have chosen Colwyn Bay as a destination I have been there in the Motorhome ( when staying at Bangor) , its Ok and there are some great places to visit just up the road.....Conway for one..


----------



## 99043 (May 4, 2006)

Hi Autumn, 
I feel sad for Colwyn Bay, such a nice place, deserted because of the A55  There used to be an amazing hotel perched on a cliff top with views for miles (70 degrees, I think it was called). There is a very nice camp site, close to the beach, although they do have train noise, but we don't mind that - here's the link

My husband never liked the idea of a motor home either, and I think really he only 'gave in' because the 23k motorhome seemed like a bargain against the £250k house I was looking at :wink: 
At first while waiting for delivery he even got excited, , then we went away for a weekend, it poured with rain, the dog hated it and we had to lift him in and out (28kg Greyhound!). Husband barely spoke the whole weekend, and I truly believed we (That's the Royal 'we'!) had made a monumental mistake. But being the lady I am, I don't give up on what I want _that_ easily, and I dragged us away for a few more weekends before our 2 week break touring the south west.. we got back from there almost 2 weeks ago, and we've been away since, and are going away this weekend. He has been bitten by the bug and even talks about fulltiming now! 
Perhaps it's just that it takes some people a little while to realise the world doesn't have to go so fast afterall  
Enjoy 
Gillian


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

*Colwyn Bay*

 Don't rubbish us give us a try :roll:

I live in Penrhyn Bay basically between Colwyn Bay and Llandudno, Yes CB is not one of the best tourist towns go to for shopping etc most of the offices have stayed here almost as if the council said Llandudno for Tourism and Colwyn Bay for commerce my office is here in CB.

Please do not let what you have heard put you off I have a lovely photo here for you looking from P Bay towards Rhos on sea.

Come on over the Kettle is on. If you are looking for a site we are quite limited but try Dinerth Hall Farm nice and level and on a bus route for Llandudno.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Autumn, my spell checker wants to call you Atom
If its any consolation, the whole planet has its drug ridden crime hotspots. and no one need to fear anything really, unless you go out of your way to involve yourself in these areas, the scum ratio is approximately 2% of the population less in most places , even in the deepest darkest of the high crime areas decent people live and survive, seeing as you are both mobile and self sufficiant, staying out wild or on camping sites ,you should have no need to park yourself in the Badlands, large housing states and town centres as we normal people call them
I have camped 2 weeks in Barry Island Wales , and lived, now theres a place to worry about
safe journey
Geo


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Some excellent advice in the above posts  

As you have already booked your sites just go for it - there is so much beautiful scenery in Wales you will be overawed with it all  

Have a super journey, enjoy the views and relax, don't worry  

Don't forget Sagedog's offer :wink:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

I think the problem was that the chief constable said he was going to concentrate on speeding motorists rather than drug addicts which the press picked up on and you know the rest. I agree with the others that CB is no worse than anywhere else. We have stayed on the site at Llandulas, the train noise was no too bad.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks to all for your replies. Tony, I will view your album when I get my head around how to do it! Seems like everyone is making excuses for poor old Colywyn Bay site, without actually enthusing over it. Now, this is our first trip - ever. I need to impress the Husband (yes, Gillian, I have one of the silent types too - but the imapact of their disgruntledsness is just the same as a more voluble response, don't you think?). I am hoping for a transformation and an eventual purchase of our own vehicle but maybe it will be me who cannot hack it! 

Anyway, the Husband took matters in hand this morning and now we are booked into Boddlewhatsit (and I'm half Welsh too!) and the Husband will climb the nearest mountain, which I think is Snowdonia, that being his thing, and I will paint it, which is my thing. 

Please wish us well!

Autumn


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh heck , I feel really guilty now - there is Sagedog's offer of a cuppa and his lovelly pics, but Sid, you're not really estatic about the place are you, and as for experiencing life in the raw - two years ago I was lost in Bombai and penniless, Geo (it was a bit of a misunderstanding with a taxi driver and an elephant that got me into that situation - and I am a middle aged lady - so they tell me) but, I need to provide the Husband with a positve experience so he BUYS ME MY OWN MOTORHOME! Sorry to shout.

Autumn


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Autumn

Just out of interest, what made you decide to visit Wales on your maiden voyage?


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Shane and Sally

Uhmmmmmmmmmmmm? :roll:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Autumn
:lol: :lol: :lol: Not exactly an enthusiastic response yourself now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Go on, enjoy it girl.......

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Drag him along to a meet... doesn't matter if your in the car, just come for the day, look round a few motorhomes and meet some MHF members... im sure you'll get a warm welcome and it will be a great opportunity to show the community spirit and lifestyle we have as motorhomers.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Essex ? - Euk, give me Wales anytime . . fresh air, panoramic views etc etc,
Colwyn Bay is not as bad as it appears to be painted - Southend doesn't have a good reputation but I've visisted & whilst I wouldn't want to live there its good to visist, the plus list for Wales far outweighs any minus, after all who wants to live in a part of the UK that is slowly sinking into the sea :wink: 
For your tour why not head over to Porthmadoc and the Llyn peninsula - you'll not regret it


----------

